# tires



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay guys, call me stupid, but I've been told a lot of different things...was 14x6 stock for 67 or 14x7? I need to get tires soon......

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

14X6 was stock for all '67 rims. I have a set of '71 14x7 rally II's on my own '67. With 225/70/ series tires, the look is good, the ride is good, and the handling is good. Bigger tires= better handling but a harsher ride.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,
The pontiac guys down south recommend going stock size unless set up for bigger rims...I guess I'll take the advice.?. 
I get my drip rail moldings this week and the car is pretty much finished except for the tires and some front end work. Just in time for the nicer weather!! I'll post some pics soon. It is beautiful.

Also, has anyone had any experience with aftermarket grill emblems? I need one before buttoning up the grill, etc.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Was wondering how you were progressing. I've seen the AMES repro grille emblems, and they're excellent. I have run 225/70/14 tires on both GTO's for over 20 years, stock size would be about a 215/75/14. Narrower but about the same diameter. I like the 225/70's 'cuz they don't throw the speedo off, they don't rub, and they look better than the super skinny 215's and 205's. I've run them on both 6 inch rims (Ralley I's on the '65) and 7 inch rims (Rally II's on the '67), and they don't know what rim they're on. You can get stock Pontiac Rally II's in 6X14 or 7X14, and will NOT have a problem. Simply use what you can get ahold of that's in the best shape and the CHEAPEST!!!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i also liked the look of the 6 in the front and 7 in the rear


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I, personally, would go with the 7" wheels. It will give the tire a more full look and like Jeff said, more stability in corners. Finding 14" tires for them is the problem up here. I can get any brand I want as long as it's BFG's..... I'm not a fan of the Radial T/A's and it's almost impossible to get any other brand with all the sizes they have. I used to buy Goodyear performance tires but they have pretty much abandoned the 14" market. I am converting to 15X7 Rally II's on my car. There are still some good choices in the 15" market but they are going away in favor of 16-17" too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I hadn't thought about tire availability. I always ran Goodyear Eagle ST's in 14 inch. 15 would be easier to come by. BUT, 14's will always be available......there's too much demand. I can buy original 30x3 tires for my '15 Ford, but they stick it to me......I still think Linda should run Centerlines and 50 series in the back, and centerline and skinnies up front, but that's just me projecting again....


----------

